# How to hook up Edge to home theater?



## Jazzedman (Apr 23, 2020)

Anybody successful hooking one of these things up to their home theater system?

It should hook through the receiver/amp, then to the tv, but I get nothing this way. And if I hook it direct to the tv then no sound system.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 3, 2009)

Sounds like an HDCP issue. Is your TV and or AVR 4K/hdr?


----------



## Jazzedman (Apr 23, 2020)

Jeff_DML said:


> Sounds like an HDCP issue. Is your TV and or AVR 4K/hdr?


Tv's 4K, AVR is also 4K. I get sound but no picture. I think I may have figured out how to do it. I'll hook the TiVo up to the tv the use a digital optic cord from the tv to the AVR.


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

You should just run a 2.0 hdmi 18 gbps cable out from your tivo to cab/sat. input on your av receiver,then run another hdmi cable to your tv. i have been doing this for 20 years using tivos .I now use tivo bolt vox running into my marantz av receiver and when i watch you tube ,netflix or amazon prime i get dolby atmos sound.


----------



## Jazzedman (Apr 23, 2020)

celtic pride said:


> You should just run a 2.0 hdmi 18 gbps cable out from your tivo to cab/sat. input on your av receiver,then run another hdmi cable to your tv. i have been doing this for 20 years using tivos .I now use tivo bolt vox running into my marantz av receiver and when i watch you tube ,netflix or amazon prime i get dolby atmos sound.


yeah, I did that, for some reason it did not send the picture to the tv. I do t know why. But my plan worked, I got a digital optical cord, WAHLAH!!! Thanks!


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

Good for you glad you solved your problem.


----------

